# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Mac OS - English Room >  How to Keep the Mac Dock on One Screen in a Dual Monitor Setup

## quangminh01

If you aren’t already, you should be using a dual monitor setup because it can really boost your productivity. Of course, there are also plenty of other reasons to have multiple monitors.

But starting with OS X 10.9 (Mavericks), Apple introduced a new feature that displays the dock on all monitors. Many users actually like this, but maybe you don’t. Maybe you prefer the dock to sit on a single dedicated screen.

For that, you have two options and both are nothing more than workarounds. They may or may not be satisfactory for you. Unfortunately, at this time, it’s all you can do.



*The first option is to use a single Space.* Open up System Preferences and navigate to the Mission Control section. Uncheck the option called “Displays have separate Spaces” and your dock should now stick to the primary monitor.

But this also means that you lose all of the other features, such as each display havings its own menu bar and apps being able to run in fullscreen on each display.



*The second option is to position the dock to the sides.* Open up System Preferences and navigate to the Dock section. Find the option called “Position on screen:” and set it to either Left or Right. Now it’ll stick on that side.

But this means you won’t be able to use a bottom-edge dock. It also doesn’t play nicely if you have three or more monitors because you’ll have too much screen estate to cross to reach the dock.

*Did these work for you? Know of any other ways to keep the dock stuck to a single screen in a multi-monitor setup? Share them with us below!*

Image Credit: MacBook via Shutterstock

----------

